# [SOLVED] Viper Alarm Problem



## Thinger (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a 97 toyota rav4 that came with a model 300 viper alarm. I never use the alarm, but it started going off and now I can't start my vehicle. Everytime I disarm alarm with remote and then try to start vehicle the alarm will go off. Please help


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Viper Alarm Problem*

Sounds like the main control unit is fried. The first thing you can try is to put the alarm in valet mode. Your manual should tell you how to do that. If that doesn't work, look for fuse holders near the battery and remove the fuses. They may all be there or not, but these are easy to find. If that doesn't work, find the main unit under the dash and unplug the connectors. If that doesn't work you'll have to uninstall everything which can get a little involved since wires may need to be unsoldered and/or spliced in places. If you haven't done it before it is probably best left to the pros.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Thinger said:


> I have a 97 toyota rav4 that came with a model 300 viper alarm. I never use the alarm, but it started going off and now I can't start my vehicle. Everytime I disarm alarm with remote and then try to start vehicle the alarm will go off. Please help



There should be a bypass for it to let it start up, usually a toggle switch under the dash. turn on the ignition then press the button and start the car.
If you can't find it then call them for the local dealer to give you advice on it. Just goggle them under DEI electronics, good luck post back.
Also you could remove the whole unit too.


----------

